
Show HN: Out Of Office – stop wasting $ on office space, try our app instead - dpods
https://outofoffice.app/
======
outofoffice
Hey everyone -- we’re Steve & Kyle, founders at Out Of Office. This might seem
obvious, but we believe different work requires different space. And lots of
companies waste a ton of money on their offices (especially in San
Francisco!). So we scouted hundreds of free & private workspaces around town,
and you can browse all 500+ locations in our app.

It all starts with the type of work you have to do. Then, based on your
location (or where you’re heading), we show you the best coffee shops, hotels,
coworking spaces, museums, and public parklets. Verified WiFi when you need
it, fresh air & people watching when you don’t :)

Most of the locations are free, but we just launched a marketplace with
premium bookable spots starting at $2.50/hour for coworking day passes. Plus
fancy conference rooms if you’re hosting a client or a team offsite.

Reach out if you have questions, and thanks for taking a look!

